# WinCC Flexible 2005 Admin Löscht sich selbst?



## Waelder (24 Juli 2006)

Hallo Leute,

duch Zufall hab ich folgendes festgestelt :

in WCF2005 habe ich mehrmals das "ADMIN" Passwort falsch eingegeben. Nach dem 3ten Versuch hat mich WCF rausgekugelt -> Unberechtigt . So Jetzet ich hatte noch einen 2ten Admin (Bsp. Nummer 9) der war noch gut. Ich konnte  nun alle Pwörter ändern ausser ADMIN. Nach meinem 3ten Testversuch für den "9er" Admin hat es den auch gekillt. Nun .... keine Bedienung beim Endkunden mehr möglich. Es hilft nur ein erneutes Aufspielen der Projektierung.

Auhhahhhh..... :sm19:

PS : Mit nur Admin gehts auch net.
(WCF2005 SP1)


----------



## Waelder (24 Juli 2006)

*Siemens Hotline... still waiting*

... ähh da muss es wohl ein update geben ... 

Leute Testet es mal und berichtet. Ich habs mit 5 Verschiedenen Projekten getestet. Alle den selben Effekt.

Meine Kiste ist es nicht weil ich habs noch auf nem anderen Rechner getestet. Selbst in der Simulation geht nichts.

Text von Visu = 

Die Anmeldung von Benutzer 'Admin' ist 3 mal nacheinander fehlgeschlagen. Der Benutzer wurde abgemeldet und in Gruppe 'Unberechtigt' eingestuft.

Das gibts doch nicht oder ?? Bin mal gespannt bis einer aus "IRGENDWO" anfunkt und meint seine Visu ist Kaputt. :sb6:

I´am Hässig echt....


----------



## INST (25 Juli 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

wir haben das gleiche Problem, das der Admin nach 3 maliger Fehleingabe l  als "unberechtigt" eingestuft wird.
Hat schon jemand eine Lösung, damit der Admin wieder als "berechtigt" eingestuft wird oder freigeschaltet wird, ohne das man das ganze Projekt übertragen  muss?

Besten Dank

Eure INST


----------



## Waelder (25 Juli 2006)

*Vorläufige Lösung..*

Siemens meint : das ist so, es tut uns leid, wir können es ja in die Wunschliste aufnehmen 

:sm12:->Siemens

Meine Lösung sieht so aus :

Beim verlassen des Bildes Benutzerverwaltung löse ich die Funktion :

ExportiereImportiereBenutzerverwaltung
Richtung : Export
-> \Flash\user.txt

aus 

Beim aufruf des Bildes (z.B) Startbild löse ich die Funktion :

ExportiereImportiereBenutzerverwaltung
Richtung : Import
-> \Flash\user.txt

aus 

Vorteil : 

-nach Stromausfall sind die Daten noch da (Flash)
-Benutzer sind wieder Aktiv

Nachteil :
-unberechtigte "Hansele" können wieder einloggen.

-> Ich hasse es mt der Brechstange zu Projektieren...


----------



## seeba (25 Juli 2006)

Waelder schrieb:
			
		

> Nachteil :
> -unberechtigte "Hansele" können wieder einloggen.


 Naja ist für Bediener doch immer schwer das Panel von der Spannung runter zu bekommen, oder nicht?


----------



## Waelder (25 Juli 2006)

*Grins*

Aber Besser wie zum Kunden zu Fahren und das Panel neu laden.
Bei Kleinsteuerungen wird man ev. Mal Abschalten können zwischendurch.


Hmm... Man könnte ja ein Script Basteln, dass auswertet wenn der Admin Unberechtigt, aber eingeloggt ist und ihm einen Restore Button anbieten ?? Das Passwort bleibt ja.
(Siehe -> Brechstangenfunktion)


----------



## seeba (25 Juli 2006)

Waelder schrieb:
			
		

> Aber Besser wie zum Kunden zu Fahren und das Panel neu laden.
> Bei Kleinsteuerungen wird man ev. Mal Abschalten können zwischendurch.
> 
> 
> ...


Nein, ich wollte deine Vorgehensweise damit nicht schlecht machen, ich wollte lediglich den Nachteil aumerzen, denn der ist ja keiner, weil ja kein Bediener an bzw. in den Schaltschrank kommen sollte.


----------



## biker01 (2 August 2006)

@ Waelder 

WinCC flexible ist eine Software für Windows-basierte Systeme.

Falls Du Dich an deinem Computer mehrmals falsch angemeldetes hast, wirst Du auch deaktiviert oder ? 

Ein Admin ist halt auch nur ein Benutzer...... muß sich der Admin halt bei der Eingabe etwas konzentrieren. 

Gruß Andy :twisted:


----------



## volker (2 August 2006)

> Falls Du Dich an deinem Computer mehrmals falsch angemeldetes hast, wirst Du auch deaktiviert oder ?


alles eine frage der einstellung. 
kann der administrator überhaupt gesperrt werden? wer sollte den denn wieder aktivieren wenn nicht der admin selbst?
 



> Ein Admin ist halt auch nur ein Benutzer...... muß sich der Admin halt bei der Eingabe etwas konzentrieren.


der admin selbst ist ja gar nicht das problem.
irgendwer kommt und versucht sich als admin anzumelden. macht das ein paarmal und admin ist tot. ist was schönes um das servicepersonal zu ärgern.


----------



## Reblaus (2 August 2006)

*Admin kann nicht gesperrt werden*

Hallo,
Wenn es sich wirklich um den Administrator in Windows handelt kann dieser nicht gesperrt werden!! ein Benutzer der nur als Admin angelegt ist jedoch kann gesperrt werden!
Also das nur so nebendbei
Gruß
Reblaus


----------



## Waelder (2 August 2006)

*Beispiele*

@Reblaus
Vor der Lösung kommt das ausprobieren. 
Hast Du es getestet?
Bin für Lösungen offen.

Ich habs mit mehreren Visus getestet.

@volker


> irgendwer kommt und versucht sich als admin anzumelden. macht das ein paarmal und admin ist tot. ist was schönes um das servicepersonal zu ärgern.


 genau das ist das Problem.


----------



## seeba (2 August 2006)

Waelder schrieb:
			
		

> Vor der Lösung kommt das ausprobieren.
> Hast Du es getestet?
> Bin für Lösungen offen.
> 
> Ich habs mit mehreren Visus getestet.


 Dein Windowsbezug hinkt. Ich bekomm den Administrator meiner Arbeitsstation einfach nicht gesperrt. 
Gibt's 'ne Skriptfunktion zum Aktivieren von Benutzern?


----------



## Reblaus (2 August 2006)

*Admin kann nicht gesperrt werden*

Ich habe das auf Windows bezogen also ich XP oder 2k nicht auf ein CE Panel da weiß ich es nicht. Also ich mein ich kenne das Problem aber bei mir war es bis jetzt keines wenn du verstehst was ich meine.


----------



## Waelder (2 August 2006)

*Meine Tests*

Hallo Seeba

Ich habe bisher nur CE Panels getestet bzw die Simus in WinCC Flex.
Für die Windows Visu (an einer Arbeitsstation) müsste ich es erst mal Ausprobieren.

ich habe es auf folgenden Geräten getestet :
TP270 in (real am Panel)
TP177B per Simu in WinCC Flex
TP270 per Simu in WinCC Flex
MP270 per Simu in WinCC Flex
MP370 per Simu in WinCC Flex
jedesmal ADMIN ausgeklinkt.

Zwischenzeitlich hat Siemens es auch getestet mit dem selben Ergebnis wie ich. ADMIN = KO


----------



## seeba (2 August 2006)

Waelder schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Seeba
> 
> Ich habe bisher nur CE Panels getestet bzw die Simus in WinCC Flex.
> Für die Windows Visu (an einer Arbeitsstation) müsste ich es erst mal Ausprobieren.
> ...


Okay, wollen wir mal eine Lösung finden.


----------



## biker01 (2 August 2006)

@ Volker



			
				volker schrieb:
			
		

> der admin selbst ist ja gar nicht das problem.
> irgendwer kommt und versucht sich als admin anzumelden. macht das ein paarmal und admin ist tot. ist was schönes um das servicepersonal zu ärgern.


 
Um den letzt angemeldeten Benutzer nicht zu ärgern, könnte man beim Abmelden einen Dummy Benutzer anmelden ( händisch oder per Skript, falls das Gerät Skriptfähig ist ).


Gruß Andy


----------



## seeba (2 August 2006)

Was passiert denn, wenn ich eine Datei mit den Benutzerdaten importiere? Werden dann alle Benutzer überschrieben oder nur die aus der Datei überschrieben/ergänzt/hinzugefügt?


----------



## volker (2 August 2006)

seeba schrieb:
			
		

> Was passiert denn, wenn ich eine Datei mit den Benutzerdaten importiere? Werden dann alle Benutzer überschrieben oder nur die aus der Datei überschrieben/ergänzt/hinzugefügt?


 
eben getestet.
wird alles überschrieben


----------



## seeba (2 August 2006)

volker schrieb:
			
		

> eben getestet.
> wird alles überschrieben


Was'n Schrott.


----------



## Rafikus (7 November 2006)

Hallo,
da stehe ich also vor dem gleichen Problem,
Skripte zu benutzen entfällt - das TP177 beherrscht es nicht.
Ein kleiner Ansatz wäre: mehrere Benutzer mit Administrator-Rechten anlegen und hoffen, dass kein Kasper alle durchprobiert hat, so wie ich das bis jetzt gesehen habe, kann ein eingeloggter Administrator die Sperrung wieder aufheben.
Hat vielleicht noch Jemand welche Vorschläge?

Gruß,

PS. Ein Benutzer, der der Gruppe Administrators zugeordnet ist kann den Admin doch nicht entsperren, mist.


----------



## Waelder (7 November 2006)

*Admin kann nicht entsperrt werden*

Sorry mein Lieber,

aber der abgkickte Admin kann nur durch "Neu Laden" entsperrt werden.

:twisted:

Gruss Micha


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (7 November 2006)

*flex ist scheiss*

Hier ein Link bez. der Problematik:

http://support.automation.siemens.c...cslib.csinfo&lang=de&objid=24141925&caller=nl


----------



## Waelder (8 November 2006)

*Ähmmm*

D.h. wir müssen damit leben oder ?
Kann ja nicht sein oder ?

Grüsse Micha


----------



## Cliff (9 November 2006)

Um einmal ganz dumm nachzufragen (Customer Support antwortet nicht... :-( ):

- Ich verwende nicht die integrierte Benutzerverwaltung.

- Ich habe im Flex zwei User angelegt (Admin + xxx), beide mit vollen Rechten

- Ich verwende diese als Freigabe für ein Eingabefeld und eine Taste

- Mein Kunde hat (Anlage läuft seit ca. 1/2 Jahr) das Problem das scheinbar beide Accounts nicht mehr funktionieren

Da ich noch keine Antwort von Herrn xxx bekommen habe (Warte ja erst einen Tag auf den Rückruf):
Kann es sein das dieses Problem genau in diese Kategorie fällt?

Gruss Cliff


----------



## Rafikus (9 November 2006)

Um ganz kurz zu antworten: ja

Es ist auch so, dass bei der Eingabe des USER-Namens die Groß- und Kleinschreibung nicht beachtet werden muss, bei dem PASSWORD ist aber unbedingt auf Groß- und Kleinbuchstaben zu achten. 

Gruß,


----------



## Cliff (9 November 2006)

Kurzes Update:

Habe mittlerweile einen Rückruf von xxx erhalten. Dabei wurde dieser offensichtliche Fehler als Sicherheitsfeature bestätigt!

Gruss Cliff


----------



## Waelder (9 November 2006)

*Sicherheitsfeature ?*

Ich muss mal nachhaken.

D.h. wenn die Büchse (Panel Siemens oder RT) irgendwo in Timbuktu oder sonst wo steht, irgendwer ab- oder unabsichtlich die Anlage mit falschen PWs zumacht. Muss dann extra ein ein SPSler vorort um das Panel komplett neu zu laden ? Ne Ne das glaub ich nicht. 
Leute von Siemens....was passiert wenn durch solch ein "Sicherheitsfeature" die Anlage zerstört wird, weil keiner einen Prozess runterfahren kann ? Der Notaus kann das nicht immer, und schon gar kein Hauptschalter. Was ist wenn ein Chem. Prozess gebändigt werden muss ? Ohne PW ? Bitte was ist das für ein "Sicherheitsfeature".

Bei Nebenwirkungen erschlagen Sie bitte Ihren örtlichen Siemens Vertreter oder so.  :s18:


----------



## Cliff (9 November 2006)

> Ne Ne das glaub ich nicht.


Ist aber so!!!!

In meinem Falle muss jetzt auch ein Monteur 1200km durch die Weltgeschichte reisen wegen der Sache!

Ich habe den guten Mann am Telefon mehr oder weniger ausgezählt. Er hat mir was von Sicherheitsfeatures erzählt und das wäre wo anders ja auch so...

Als ich dann sagte, das sich andere Computer nach 3- maliger Fehleingabe bestenfalls 1 Stunde zurückziehen bis sie einen neuen Versuch zulassen, hörte ich nur noch: 'Hmhhh, das könnte man ja vielleicht mal einbauen...'

Einziger praktikabler Ausweg (Solange man um dieses Problem schon im Vorwege  weiss):
Speicherkarte in's Panel, Passwortliste exportieren und dann bei Hochlauf wieder einlesen lassen...  (Hilft mir im Moment auch nicht mehr weiter)

Gruss Cliff


----------



## Fireball (10 November 2006)

Whatten dieses Problem auch schon mit Kunden. Der Kunde war dann auch ziemlich erbost über die Software und wie wir sowas einsetzen können.

 Zum Teil gingen wir sogar soweit das wir die Benutzerverwaltung abgeschaltet haben und die Panels über die SPS bzw. einen Schlüsselschalter freigegeben haben.


----------



## JesperMP (10 November 2006)

Ich denke, daß die Passwortfunktionalität korrekt ist (!). Es muß auf diese Art einfach funktionieren. Protool hat anders funktionirt, aber es war nicht 100% korrekt.
Die neue Art ist, wie es auf PCs funktionieren muss, in denen Logon und Benutzermanagement angefordert wird. Wenn Ihr nicht dieses annehmen können, dann möglicherweise sollten Ihr irgendeine andere Alternative betrachten. Möglicherweise ein traditioneller Schlüsselschalter, zum bestimmter Benutzeraktione zu erlauben.
Das Problem mit verschwindenen Benutzern ist wirklich Ihre eigene Fehler (!). Ihrer Kunden müssen ein Verfahren Panel oder PC wieder herzustellen haben. Dies hilft auch um ausgeloggten Benutzern ("Admin" und "xxx") zurückzubekommen.
Panel: Kreiren Sie ein Image auf einer memory karte. Lassen Sie den Benutzer dieses als Sicherheitskopie für die Wiederherstellung einer Panel haben. 
PC: Haben Sie ein Backup CD mit dem dem zwei Akten .fwx und .pwx. Kopier diese zurück zu dem aktiven Ordner auf den PC und der "admin" und "xxx" kommen zurück.
Nur meine Meinung


----------



## Heizerfraktion (10 November 2006)

Hallo Zusammen,

mir ist aufgefallen, daß hier immer die Rede vom "Erneutem Aufspielen der Projektierung" ist. Das ist nicht notwendig, da bei der RT Version Von WCF die RT Datei und die PWX Datei installiert werden müssen. Aus PWX wird dann PWL->d.h. eine Kopie der PWX-Datei in einem anderen Verzeichnis ind das Projektverzeichnis und anschließendem löschen der PWL Datei lösen erst mal das Problem. Ist zwar nicht schön, hilft aber erst mal weiter. 
Hoffe, dass das halbwegs verständlich war.

Gruß Heizer


----------



## JesperMP (10 November 2006)

Heizerfraktion schrieb:


> mir ist aufgefallen, daß hier immer die Rede vom "Erneutem Aufspielen der Projektierung" ist. Das ist nicht notwendig, da bei der RT Version Von WCF die RT Datei und die PWX Datei installiert werden müssen. Aus PWX wird dann PWL->d.h. eine Kopie der PWX-Datei in einem anderen Verzeichnis ind das Projektverzeichnis und anschließendem löschen der PWL Datei lösen erst mal das Problem.


 
Eigentlich braucht mann nicht die fwx Akte kopieren, aber es ist am einfachsten, einem Kunden zu erklären, einfach beide Akten von der Backup-CD zu kopieren.


----------



## Fireball (10 November 2006)

Trotzdem ist es ein Unding einem Kunden sagen zu müssen das er dies nicht mehr selbst beheben kann.

System Integrator- und Kundenfreundlich ist das nicht wirklich. Die Systemintegratoren müssen nämlich dann dafür grade stehen wenn die Anlage dadurch steht.
Von Siemens fährt keiner zum Kunden und biegt das wieder grade.


----------



## Cliff (11 November 2006)

Hmhhh,
ich glaube bei mir hilft da kein Kopieren.
In meinem Falle handelt es sich um ein Mobile- Panel 177, dessen einzige Schnittstelle nach aussen der ProfiBus ist...

Gruss Cliff


----------



## JesperMP (13 November 2006)

Ich habe nicht über ein Mobile Panel 177 gedacht. 
Ja, dieses sieht wie ein reales Problem aus. Es gibt keinen Ausweg ohne ein Slot für Memorykarte.

Wirklich denke ich, daß das Passwortsystem auf den kleineren Panels nicht so gut funktioniert. Insbesondere auf kleinem TPs, finde ich es zu schwierig, das username und das Kennwort einzutragen. Das ist, warum es zu einfach ist, etwas falsch einzutragen, und das sperrt folglich ein Benutzerkonto.


----------



## Waelder (22 November 2006)

*Messe gehen und beschweren*

Geht einer von euch an die Messe in Nürnberg ?
Wäre doch die Optimale Versuchsplattform um die Panels von Siemens zu verriegeln.........
Schaumermal was die dann machen

3x Admin + Verkehrtes PW :twisted::twisted::twisted:

Gruss Micha


----------



## Cliff (22 November 2006)

> Geht einer von euch an die Messe in Nürnberg ?
> Wäre doch die Optimale Versuchsplattform um die Panels von Siemens zu verriegeln.........
> Schaumermal was die dann machen



Aber vorher nachschauen ob auch keine Speicherkarte 'drinsteckt!
(Funktiert bei mir jetzt wunderbar -> Reload PW- Liste bei Neuaufbau des Startbildes; Kunde ist begeistert; Unsere Firma hat sich einen Flug kreuz und quer durch Deutschland an die Backe binden müssen (Gibt es bei Siemens eigentlich einen Schadensersatz?)).

Gruss Cliff


----------



## Waelder (22 November 2006)

*Schadenersatz*

Nennt sich wohl Produkthaftung.
Aber bei der Installation werden wohl die ABGs von Siemens so gebaut sein, dass bei der Anerkennung das Fazit ist : 

Wenn Sie unsere Software einsetzen sind Sie selbst schuld.....auch wenn Sie nichts dafür können..

Grüsse Micha


----------



## Toyoraner (13 Oktober 2007)

Kann das Gemeckere hier über unnötige Reisen zum Kunden nicht ganz nachvollziehen. In jeder halbwegs ordentlichen Firma sollte doch min.
ein Mitarbeiter beschäftigt sein, der sich mit SPS&Co. auskennt und die Möglichkeit hat ein Projekt aufzuspielen. Was ist z.Bsp. , wenn ein Panel
einfach kaputt geht, fahrt ihr dann auch dahin!!??  
Mal im Ernst, welche Firma läßt dafür ihre Anlage ewig stehen, nur weil se auf nen Servicetechniker warten müssen wg. eines Paneltausches?


----------



## MSB (13 Oktober 2007)

@Toyoraner
Herzlichen Glückwunsch, du hast nur Industriekunden mit eigener Instandhaltung,
die obendrein noch über ein PG / Software / Wissen etc. verfügen.

Ich habe genug Kunden, die haben weder eine Instandhaltung, geschweige denn ein PG / Software.

Kunden in dem Fall vor allem aus der Branche Ver/Entsorgung (also Kommunen, Entsorgungsbetriebe ...)

Und ja zu denen würde ich auch wegen einem defekten Panel fahren,
oder Ihnen ein neues zuschicken, weil Stecker und 2 Dräte, da kommen
die dann schon gerade noch so klar.

(P.S. nur weil das Panel die Biege macht, steht die Anlage noch lange nicht, obgleich es auch Fälle gibt wo das so der Fall ist.)

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## TommyG (13 Oktober 2007)

Das 

ist der Beweis, das Siemens mehr kann als Windoof, sogar den Admin aussperren....

Har har har

Prob ist, das dieses 'Problehmsche' mittlerweile jetzt 3 Kunden haben.... (!!bei uns, und wir sind nur nen kleiner Laden..!!)

Greetz


----------



## Markus (14 Oktober 2007)

Toyoraner schrieb:


> Kann das Gemeckere hier über unnötige Reisen zum Kunden nicht ganz nachvollziehen. In jeder halbwegs ordentlichen Firma sollte doch min.
> ein Mitarbeiter beschäftigt sein, der sich mit SPS&Co. auskennt und die Möglichkeit hat ein Projekt aufzuspielen. Was ist z.Bsp. , wenn ein Panel
> einfach kaputt geht, fahrt ihr dann auch dahin!!??
> Mal im Ernst, welche Firma läßt dafür ihre Anlage ewig stehen, nur weil se auf nen Servicetechniker warten müssen wg. eines Paneltausches?


 

ich glaube das gehört zu den 10 dämlichsten dingen die ich in diesem forum jemals gelsen habe...

dann sollte der 3 mann schlossereibetrieb mit der cnc presse in deiner nachbarschaft aber dringend einen guten instandhalter einstellen falls die sinumerik mal abraucht. und der malerbetrieb - stell dir vor seine mischanlage steht? wie können die nur so doof sein und keinen eigenen sps-programmierer haben!
ich habe das jetzt bewust nur mal auf 30km umreis in deiner kleinen welt reduziert. aber hat du eine ahung wieviele sprachen auf dieser welt gesprochen werden? in wievielen sprachen lässt sich step7 installieren?
und wieviel systeme gibt es überhaupt? bei der messe im november kannst du dir ja mal die spize des eisbergs ansehen - das sollte der neue mann beim maler und beim schlosser dann möglichst auch alles drauf haben...


gibts was neues zu dem passwortprobem?
wie sieht es mit wfc2007 aus?


----------



## jabba (14 Oktober 2007)

@Markus
man kann den Button nur einmal drücken.


Danke, Danke, Danke ....


----------



## JesperMP (14 Oktober 2007)

Ich habe einen Unterschied zwischen Panele und PC RT festgestellt.


Am OP177B und OP270, wenn der Panel aus und ein-geschaltet wird, wird gesperrten Benutzer wieder verfügbar.
Auf einer PC RT ist eines gesperrten Benutzer nach wie vor gesperrt.

Ich habe nur OP177B und OP270 probiert. Wie es für anderen Panele ist weiß Ich nicht.


----------



## andre (15 Oktober 2007)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Ich habe nur OP177B und OP270 probiert. Wie es für anderen Panele ist weiß Ich nicht.


Hallo,
funktioniert auch beim MP 370!


----------



## Toyoraner (15 Oktober 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> ich glaube das gehört zu den 10 dämlichsten dingen die ich in diesem forum jemals gelsen habe...
> 
> dann sollte der 3 mann schlossereibetrieb mit der cnc presse in deiner nachbarschaft aber dringend einen guten instandhalter einstellen falls die sinumerik mal abraucht. und der malerbetrieb - stell dir vor seine mischanlage steht? wie können die nur so doof sein und keinen eigenen sps-programmierer haben!
> ich habe das jetzt bewust nur mal auf 30km umreis in deiner kleinen welt reduziert. aber hat du eine ahung wieviele sprachen auf dieser welt gesprochen werden? in wievielen sprachen lässt sich step7 installieren?
> ...


 

Oha hier wird man ja gleich rund gemacht, danke für die nette Formulierung!:???: Sorry Mr. Globalplayer, mein Beitrag bezog sich eher auf Unternehmen, die nicht bloß ein oder zwei Maschinen da stehen haben. Sollte ich das nä. Mal mit hinschreiben. Du hast natürlich vollkommen Recht, das ein 3-Mann Unternehmen keinen Elektro-Spezi hat. Aber Touchpanel, Benutzerverwaltung und Systemintegrator klingt für mich nicht nach Schlosserei im Hinterhof mit CNC-Presse. 
Weltweite Sprachen gibts ca. 6500 und Step7-Installationssprachen gibts glaub ich 7. Systeme keine Ahnung, aber auf der Messe war ich schon mal, von daher keine Angst, mir ist schon bewußt das es genug gibt. 

Back to Topic:

Wieso brauch der Kunde, der sich eh nicht mit dem System auskennt Administratorrechte??? Sollte es nicht reichen für Bedienzwecke dem Kunden dann einen Zugang mit max. Level 8 zu geben?!


In diesem Sinne, immer schön nett sein ! 

Gruß

der Dämliche  

p.S.: Du glaubst gar nicht, was ein Instandhalter u.U. alles 
beherrschen muss!


----------



## MSB (15 Oktober 2007)

> Wieso brauch der Kunde, der sich eh nicht mit dem System auskennt Administratorrechte??? Sollte es nicht reichen für Bedienzwecke dem Kunden dann einen Zugang mit max. Level 8 zu geben?!



Spielt eigentlich doch kein Rolle welchen Level das Passwort vom Kunden hat,
nach drei Fehleingaben ist jeder Benutzer platt, nur beim Admin ist das halt
am gravierendsten.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Markus (15 Oktober 2007)

Toyoraner schrieb:


> Aber Touchpanel, Benutzerverwaltung und Systemintegrator klingt für mich nicht nach Schlosserei im Hinterhof mit CNC-Presse.


 
mein kumpel hat eine firma mit unter 10 leuten, die habe z.b eine laserschneidanlage mit hochregal. von so einem system können viele betriebe mit >500 mann nur träumen...

Ich war letze woche bei einem kunden in holland der fenster baut, die firmal ist nicht größer als meine garage und mehr als 10 leute waren das garantiert nicht, aber steht ne vollautomatische lackieranlage...



> Wieso brauch der Kunde, der sich eh nicht mit dem System auskennt Administratorrechte??? Sollte es nicht reichen für Bedienzwecke dem Kunden dann einen Zugang mit max. Level 8 zu geben?!


 
den maschinenbauer gibts vielleicht irgendwann nicht mehr?
der kunde sollte alle einstellungen machen können. natürlich darf nur speziell unterwiesenes personal den passwortlevel haben, und das lesen der bedienungsanleitung sollte voraussetzung sein...
das sollte doch gerade für einen instandhalter der soviel beheschen muss wichtig sein?

und wie manuel schon sagte, es passiert bei allen usern.
und dann sollte der admin die sache auch wieder bügeln können.



grundsätzlich ist hier die frage ob es ein fehler in wfc ist.
ich denke es ist kein versehentlicher fehler sondern mal wieder eine beabsichtigte philosophie die lichtjahre an der praxis vorbeigeschossen hat.

da sowas nicht behoben wird, wird es dann geändert?
was sagen die kasper aus nürnberg?


----------



## Markus (16 Oktober 2007)

wie sollte das den eurer meinung nach sein?

wenn wir wissen was wir wollen können wir es hier eintragen:
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=15970


ganz schlecht finde ich die Lösung von Siemens nicht, mit dem deaktivieren der User nach dreimaliger falscheingabe.

Aber nach einem Neustart von RT oder Panel sollte alle wieder aktiviert sein.

Am besten wäre es natürlich parametrierbar:
- Anzahl der möglichen Falscheingaben bis zur Deaktivierung (Wert 0 = keine Deaktivierung (default))
- Automatische Reaktiverung bei RT-Anlauf JA/NEIN


----------



## Toyoraner (16 Oktober 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> - Anzahl der möglichen Falscheingaben bis zur Deaktivierung (Wert 0 = keine Deaktivierung (default))


 
Gute Idee, wäre dann wie bei Windows. Vielleicht sollte man das dann auch noch für jeden Benutzer separat einstellen können. So das
man z.Bsp. die Möglichkeit hat, den Admin ohne Deaktivierung zu projektieren, zur Sicherheit, und den Rest halt wie man´s mag.


----------



## TommyG (18 Oktober 2007)

Hätte ,wäre, könnte

das Leben findet net im Infinitiv statt, leider..

Beim TP177 funzt das mit 'Spannung wech' net, der User ist deaktivert.

Ich denke ich werde mit 2 Notfalluser anlegen, die mit Level 9 Zugriff auf die PW's haben, damit ich mich selber wieder freischalten kann.

Wenn jemand ne elegantere Lösung hat, also ne Datei, wo ein 
Wert von 3 auf 99 gesetzt werden kann (99 mal blöd sein, das schafft hoffentlich keiner) dann her damit, das würde mir reichen...



Greetz, Tom


----------



## zotos (18 Oktober 2007)

Wenn Siemens bei WinCC flexibel so weiter macht werden demnächst, ausser dem Resourcenhunger, eine weiter Parallele zu den Computerspielen auftauchen.

Man wird wohl Cheats und Cracks finden die solche Unannehmlichkeiten wie das Admin-Problem weg Patchen.


----------



## Cliff (18 Oktober 2007)

> Kann das Gemeckere hier über unnötige Reisen zum Kunden nicht ganz nachvollziehen. In jeder halbwegs ordentlichen Firma sollte doch min.
> ein Mitarbeiter beschäftigt sein, der sich mit SPS&Co. auskennt und die Möglichkeit hat ein Projekt aufzuspielen. Was ist z.Bsp. , wenn ein Panel
> einfach kaputt geht, fahrt ihr dann auch dahin!!??
> Mal im Ernst, welche Firma läßt dafür ihre Anlage ewig stehen, nur weil se auf nen Servicetechniker warten müssen wg. eines Paneltausches?



Hi,
wann bist Du das letzte 'mal im Real- Life gewesen?
Zu unseren Kunden gehören durchaus welche aus dem Sagen umwobenen High- Tech bereich (Airbus &Co/ Unilever usw.). Leider wird in allen Unternehmen gnadenlos beim eigenen Servicepersonal eingespart. Sind dann doch noch eigenen Leute vorhanden, so können diese meist nur (Auf Grund ihrens Wissensstandes oder auf Grund von internen Firmenvorschriften) die Telefonlisten der Lieferanten verwalten. Unsereins wird dahin gedrängt am besten alles per Fernwartung rund um die Uhr erledigen zu können (Und wenn das nicht möglich ist, dann zumindest innerhalb weniger Stunden auf der Matte zu stehen)...

Mir sind mittlerweile die kleinen Firmen lieber, da dort noch wesentlich häufiger eigenes, fites Wartungspersonal zu finden ist.

Gruss Cliff


----------



## rs-plc-aa (19 Oktober 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Wenn Siemens bei WinCC flexibel so weiter macht werden demnächst, ausser dem Resourcenhunger, eine weiter Parallele zu den Computerspielen auftauchen.
> 
> Man wird wohl Cheats und Cracks finden die solche Unannehmlichkeiten wie das Admin-Problem weg Patchen.


 
Ha Ha, aber falls das je kommen sollte dann sollte Siemens diese Leute aufspüren und als Entwickler verpflichten - die scheinen es dann ja zu beherrschen...


----------



## maxi (19 Oktober 2007)

rs-plc-aa schrieb:


> Ha Ha, aber falls das je kommen sollte dann sollte Siemens diese Leute aufspüren und als Entwickler verpflichten - die scheinen es dann ja zu beherrschen...


 
Ohne eien brüokratische Ader ist man bei Siemens leider falsch.
Du wirst Intern keinen wirklichen Arbeiter finden, der würde da eingehen wie ein Kaktus. Mag niemanedne schelcht machen, im Gegenteil bei Siemens sind teils hammer gute Leute. aber dort braucht man aussser Wissen sicher auch nen dickes Sitzfleisch


----------

